# MTB Urlaub im Mai mit Freundin, wo hin ?



## MarcoFibr (12. Januar 2009)

Hi !

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man gut Urlaub machen kann ?

Wo ? Umkreis 1000km von Hamburg !

Touren sollten nicht so extrem sein und nicht viele HM !

Tirol ?


----------



## peter muc (12. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man gut Urlaub machen kann ?
> 
> ...



1000 km um Hamburg ? nö, ich glaube, da gibt's nix ... 

wie wär's mit genaueren Angaben ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Januar 2009)

Richtung Bayern, Bodensee, Comer See...

Gardasee kommt im September...


----------



## hefra (12. Januar 2009)

Wann denn?

Im Sommer könntest du an einen See im Sauerland. Rund um den See kann man flach fahren. Bei der Möhne kann man viel durch Felder fahren, alles flach.
In die andere Richtung kann man dann durch Wälde und über Berge fahren.

Ansonsten hast du mit dem Bodensee schon einen Top Urlaubsort genannt. Viele Radfahrer, besonderes Tourenfahrer, sind dort.


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Januar 2009)

Wo am Bodensee sollte man hin? Ruhig gerne Bergig!


----------



## Medic-BHD (12. Januar 2009)

kleiner Tip, fahr mal Richtung Mosel, also Koblenz die Ecke da kann man sehr gut fahren und macht viel spaß!

Ride on ....


----------



## peter muc (12. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gardasee kommt im September...



na ja, da Du Dich scheinbar auf den Gardasee freust, magst Du es doch nicht ganz so flach 

wie wärs's dann mit dem Karwendel ? unzählige Tourmöglichkeiten, für die Pausen diverse Bademöglichkeiten, geile Landschaft, kaloriearmes bayerisches Essen und Getränke in 1 L-Gefässen   was will man mehr ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Januar 2009)

Wo liegt das Karwendel? Wetter im Mai?
Ich kann ruhig HM ab, aber die Freundin soll auch Spaß haben !


----------



## rayc (13. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Karwendel? Wetter im Mai?
> Ich kann ruhig HM ab, aber die Freundin soll auch Spaß haben !



-> http://www.karwendel.org/docs/menu/karte-01.html
Aber da spricht man kein Deutsch, sondern Bayrisch  Platt werden sie da nicht verstehen 
Grundsaetzlich ist das Wetter in den dt. Alpen nicht sehr toll. Da musst du schon Glueck haben. Schau dir einfach mal die Wetterstatistiken von Garmisch an (Juni-August je 200 mm/Tag, im Juni sogar 19 Regentage im Schnitt ).
Aber vielleicht stehst du auf Regen? 

Ich wuerde dir eher raten paar Kilometer weiter zufahren ins Vinschgau/Suedtirol, Gardasee, Comer See oder Lago Maggiore.
Da ist es deutlich trockener und auch waermer.

Ray

P.S.: Im Mai hast du evt. auch noch Schnee in den dt. Alpen!
Damit wuerde ich jetzt bei diesen Winter auch mit rechnen.


----------



## peter muc (13. Januar 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> ->
> P.S.: Im Mai hast du evt. auch no... sein, als 1000 km one-way sprit zu verfahren


----------



## simplesaiman (13. Januar 2009)

Ich komme vom Bodensee. Hier kann man viele Touren in so ziemlich allen Schwierigkeitsbereichen fahren (außer wirklich hochalpine Sachen natürlich). Man kommt auch schnell ins Allgäu, nach Österrreich in den Bregenzerwald oder in die Schweiz ins Appenzellerland etc etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn Fliegen in Frage kommt schau dir mal 
Italien, Sardinien, Gallurien: http://www.gallurabikepoint.com/
an.
Nach Sardinien, Olbia gehen Billigflieger!

Ansonsten schau dir mal die Liste der Bikestationen hier im Reise-Forum an, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372130
Da koenntest du dir auch paar Anregungen holen.

Ray


----------



## Armin P. (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo Marco,
wenn du es über die Alpen schaffst, dann komm im Mai doch nach Südtirol. Normalerweise gutes Wetter und Touren von 0 bis 1800 Hm sind im Mai drin. Für deine Freundin wäre der Montiggler Wald sicher ideal.
Pfiati Armin


----------



## Matze. (13. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wo am Bodensee sollte man hin? Ruhig gerne Bergig!




Um Lindau oder Bregenz, also  an die Ostseite.



> Man kommt auch schnell ins Allgäu, nach Österrreich in den Bregenzerwald oder in die Schweiz ins Appenzellerland etc etc.




Eben




> P.S.: Im Mai hast du evt. auch noch Schnee in den dt. Alpen!
> Damit wuerde ich jetzt bei diesen Winter auch mit rechnen.



Nach dem Schneefall in diesem Winter zu urteilen wird die Alpensüdseite wesentlich länger Schnee haben, aber was im Mai ist weiß keiner




> Wenn Fliegen in Frage kommt schau dir mal
> Italien, Sardinien, Gallurien: http://www.gallurabikepoint.com/
> an.
> Nach Sardinien, Olbia gehen Billigflieger!




Aus meiner Sicht der beste Vorschlag für Mai


----------



## kroun (13. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> ...Umkreis 1000km von Hamburg !
> ...



mist... brixen ist 1.020 km von Hamburg entfernt


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2009)

20km mehr sind auch Ok!
HM sollten es max 1000 am Tag werden!
Vinschgau hat auch Lifte, oder?


----------



## kroun (13. Januar 2009)

ja, vinschgau hat ein paar super lifte und es ist eine herrliche gegend 
brixen liegt aber nicht im vinschgau sondern im eisacktal (am rande der dolomiten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2009)

Lifte können ja ein paar HM abnehmen!
Brixen und Lifte?


----------



## kroun (13. Januar 2009)

um brixen gibt es 3 auftiegsanlagen:
- plose
- mühlbach (10 km)
- vals (15 km)


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2009)

Wetter im Mai?


----------



## pustrerguide.it (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo MarcoFibr,

ich kann dir das schöne pustertal im osten südtirols empfehlen.

mfg
Manni


----------



## kroun (13. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wetter im Mai?


wenn ich das wüsste 
so war's halt 2008
http://goldenekrone.blogspot.com/2008_05_01_archive.html


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2009)

Gibt es einen guten Tipp, wo die Freundin Yoga/Pilates machen kann !?

Ich würde dann alleine Radeln ! Eine Idee?


----------



## Marc B (13. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem Yoga/Pilates muss ich mal nachschauen. Wie lange soll der Urlaub denn dauern?

Anfängerfreundlich und sehr gut für den ersten Bike-Urlaub:

*Vulkaneifel:*

Wer sich nicht allein auf das über 700 Kilometer lange Trailpark-Wegenetz begeben will, findet bei Wolfgang Kubannet kundige Guides - auch die besten Lokalitäten für die Sportler-Speise danach gehören zu dem Fachwissen der von ihm rekrutierten Tourenführern.

Weitere Informationen: www.trailpark.de ; www.eifelbike.de 

*Sauerland:*

Im Herzen von Deutschland bietet das Sauerland ein riesiges Wegenetz, Top-Events und Naturerlebnisse der Sonderklasse. 

Für viele Sportfreunde an Rhein und Ruhr ist das Hochsauerland vor allem als Skigebiet bekannt, jedoch hat sich die landschaftlich äußerst reizvolle Region schon seit mehreren Jahren als Top-Reiseziel für Mountainbiker positioniert.

(siehe aktuelle Ausgabe des MountainBIKE Magazins)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-schoensten-touren-mit-gps-daten.285176.2.htm

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (13. Januar 2009)

In Willingen (Hochsauerland) wird Yoga und Pilates angeboten:

http://www.willingen.de/reisefuehrer/wellness/neu-gesundheit-a-la-carte.html?ADMCMD_view=1

Um genauere Infos zu diesen Kursen zu bekommen, würde ich mal das Touristik-Büro kontaktieren


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Januar 2009)

Soll jetzt Vinschgau werden !

Habt Ihr Tipps für Unterkünfte ? Ferienwohnung oder Hotel ?
Wo wohne ich am besten ? Würde gerne die Kirche im See mir anschauen ? ISt das Möglich !

War nicht ein Bericht in einer Bike Bravo ?!


----------



## British Bulldog (14. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Habe hier gewohnt:http://www.obermostgut.com
Im Vinschgau nehmen sie aber keine Bikes im Lift mit.
Gruß
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (14. Januar 2009)

www.steineggerhof.com
War ich letztes Jahr. Supergenial! Nette Leute (Gäste und Personal), klasse Umgebung (Trailreich, aber nicht extrem) und super Infrastruktur (Wellnessbereich, Terasse, Bikeraum mit Werkstatt). Das war eine rundum gelungene Woche. Die geführten Touren waren einwandfrei: Zwei bis vier Guides, zwei Leistungsgruppen mit gemeinsamer Einkehr und super Stimmung. Auch und gerade für Pärchen sehr geeignet.


----------



## VinschgauMTB (14. Januar 2009)

Gute Biker-Unterkunft im Vinschgau:
Residence Obstgartenhttp://www.obstgarten.it
Zentral gelegen im mittleren Vinschgau, guter Ausgangspunkt zu den umliegenden Touren und nur 3 min. von der VinschgauBIKE-Station entfernt.
Die "Kirche im See" kann auch besichtigt werden, am besten mit dem Zug bis nach Mals und den Rest Radweg weiter bis Graun


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Januar 2009)

Wie weit ist es von Vinschgau zur Kirche ?

Keine Liftmitnahme mehr ? Wollte damit meine Freundin die HM sparen !


----------



## VinschgauMTB (14. Januar 2009)

Vinschgau ist das ganze Tal...
Von Goldrain bis Graun sind es ca. 45-50km.

Um hier im Vinschgau zu schönen Trails zu gelangen brauchst Du nicht unbedingt Lifte...
Wieviele Hm schafft denn Deine Freundin?


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Januar 2009)

So ca. 1000-1200HM schafft Sie schon !

Welcher Ort wäre dann Optimal ?


----------



## VinschgauMTB (14. Januar 2009)

Würde Dir da schon den mittleren Vinschgau Schlanders-Goldrain-Latsch empfehlen, denn Richtung Reschenpass ist im Mai u. U. noch nicht allzuviel fahrbar.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Tipps! Such jetzt noch eine Ferienwohnung oder Bikehotel?


----------



## Matze. (14. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie weit ist es von Vinschgau zur Kirche ?
> 
> Keine Liftmitnahme mehr ? Wollte damit meine Freundin die HM sparen !





Ist in etwa so wie die Frage: wie weit ist es von Niedersachsen nach Hannover  am besten nimmst Du die Kirche beim runterfahren mit, also Reschenpass fahren (bietet sich von Hamburg aus ja an).
Weiter unten Richtung Meran ist es wie mein Vorredner schon anmerkte, um diese Zeit vermutlich besser weil schneefrei und mild. 
Südtirol ist praktisch überall schön.



> Keine Liftmitnahme mehr ? Wollte damit meine Freundin die HM sparen



Hieß es mal, aber nur in einer kleinen Region, über die SuFu müßtest Du es finden.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Januar 2009)

Geh mir heute erstmal eine Karte kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Januar 2009)

Jagdhof in Latsch zu empfehlen?


----------



## Vidar (20. Januar 2009)

kaum hm und schöne landschaft, gute hotels ländliche athmosphäre und trotzdem thermen kultur etc. ?
Ruppiner Schweiz!!!


----------



## Nerve77 (20. Januar 2009)

Schwarzwald ist immer Top und in/um Freiburg wird es genug Yoga-Schulen geben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß, dass es mher als 1.000km sind.
Aber Finale Ligure ist ein Tip wert.
Gemeinsame Touren möglich, Freundin am Meer und du im Shuttlebus ist denkbar, beide am Strand........
Das Wetter ist sicherlich besser als im Sauerland.
Mai ist noch früh im Jahr.


Oder der Pfälzer Wald um Neustadt an der Weinstraße.
Viele Trails, einfach, beschildert, viele Hütten in den Bergen, viele kleine Weinlokale im Tal.


----------



## bikeshuttle it (20. Januar 2009)

Hy
würde es mal auf der Sonnenseite der Alpen probieren und zwar gleich hinter dem Reschenpass im sonnigen Vinschgau.viel Spass werdet ihr zwei sicher haben.gibt gute Infopoints.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Januar 2009)

Vinschgau / Goldrain ist gebucht ! 
Bin für Tourenvorschlage dankbar !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (21. Januar 2009)

Moin,

ich würd mich gern mit einklinken ...plane auch die letzte Woche im Mai mich von Hamburg aus in die Alpen zu verkrümeln. Bei mir wird das ganze aber ein wenig in Richtung Freeride gehen...dachte an Kaprun/Neuhaus?
Saalbach und Wildkogeltrail um die Ecke...wie schauts da so mit Wetter Ende Mai aus?

Gruß


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Januar 2009)

Wetter ist doch egal! Der Spaß zählt ! )


----------



## kroun (21. Januar 2009)

Alpensüdseite hat statistisch doppelt so viele Sonnentage als die  Alpennordseite!

Vor einige Jahren gab´s sogar einen mutigen Hotelier (in Schlanders wenn ich mich nicht irre), der hat seinen Gästen versprochen, dass er Ihnen in einer bestimmten Woche im Jahr für jeden Regentag nix für´s Zimmer rechnet... in besagter Woche hat es dann effektiv 1 x kurz geregnet... aber die publicity war riesig und nachhaltig


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2009)

das mit nord und südseite stimmt sicher.

allerdings fällt im mai dort der meiste regen!

Aus erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es entweder top oder flop ist, dazwischen gibt es nix.
ich würde kurzfristig das hotel buchen, in skigebieten absolut kein problem.
vorher den wetterbericht prüfen, tiefdruck von süden (so schräg von genua hoch) heißt nix gutes.
der regen bleibt dann meistens bis zum bitteren ende auf der südseite hängen.


----------



## bikeshuttle it (21. Januar 2009)

Freut mich.Vieleicht sieht man sich dort bin immer in der Gegend mit den Bike unterwegs.
Siegi


----------



## bikeshuttle it (21. Januar 2009)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würd mich gern mit einklinken ...plane auch die letzte Woche im Mai mich von Hamburg aus in die Alpen zu verkrümeln. Bei mir wird das ganze aber ein wenig in Richtung Freeride gehen...dachte an Kaprun/Neuhaus?
> Saalbach und Wildkogeltrail um die Ecke...wie schauts da so mit Wetter Ende Mai aus?
> ...


Gibt im Vinschgau Endurowochenenden ist vieleicht etwas für dich .
und es gibt dort auch wieder die Sonnengarantie.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Januar 2009)

neubicolt schrieb:


> ...wie schauts da so mit Wetter Ende Mai aus?


Vom Schnee und der Temperatur her gesehen wird man keine Probleme mehr haben. Ist eine angenehme Zeit - eigentlich meine Lieblingszeit.


----------



## bikeshuttle it (22. Januar 2009)

Hilft leider nicht immer, aber entschärft doch vieles. Jedoch der Fahrfluss wird denoch gestört.
Golseetrailliebhaber
siegi


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Januar 2009)

Wenn du nah an der Kirche im See wohnen willst, dann geh ins Hotel Central in Nauders. Das ist ein sehr schönes 4 Sterne Hotel mit schönem Wellnessbereicht und tollem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Zum Biken ist die Gegend Spitze. Kann allerdings sein, dass in höheren Lagen, z.B. auf der Plamort im Mai noch Schnee liegt, aber das kann heute noch keiner wissen.
www.hotel-central.at/
Da Nauders aber schon auf 1400m liegt, darfst du nicht so milde Temperaturen wie z.B. in Meran erwarten. Ist aber trotzdem super dort!


----------



## Alpenbiest (3. Februar 2009)

In Südtirol ob mit Bike oder Rennrad......

http://www.lindenhof.it/zimmerpreise_aktivwochen_detail.php?id=rennradopeningwoche

http://www.bikeshuttle.it/angebote/Angebote/Enduro/enduro_2009.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

